# Happy New Year !!!  שנה טובה



## ITA

Hoy con la salida de la primer estrella, festejamos el año nuevo para todos los que lo hagan.....FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## Mei

* FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!! *​* *
Mei*
*


----------



## Sparrow22

*SHANA TOVA U METUKA !!!!!* (QUE SEA UN AÑO NUEVO Y DULCE)

*Y QUE POR SOBRE TODO HAYA PAZ EN EL MUNDO !!!!!! *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿Pues de dónde son?
Pero bueno eso no importa, ¡Felicidades por su año nuevo y como dice Sparrow que sea este año nuevo y el de todas las culturas un año lleno de paz y justicia social!


----------



## ElaineG

Happy New Year/ L'shana tovah.  May 5767 bring peace and happiness to all.


----------



## PaoPao

opino lo mismo... FELIZ AÑO PARA TODOS!!!!!


----------



## Nunty

*שנה טובה ומתוקה
שנת שלום
שנת אושר 
שנה מבורכת
לכל עמיתינו היהודים
מאחלת אחות עדית
**


Shana Tova
A sweet year
A year of peace
A year of happiness
A blessed year
To all our Jewish colleagues!
from Sister Claire Edith

*​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

May the new year hold peace, health, strength and blessings for all of you!


----------



## amikama

*Happy 5767th birthday, Earth!*  ​ 

*Shana Tova!* ​


----------



## ireney

L'shanah tovah tikatev v'taihatem
L'shanah tovah tikatevi v'taihatemi

Happy New Year  
May you be inscribed and sealed for a good year!​


----------



## Jana337

Shana tova! 

Jana


----------



## Masood

Shana Tova to all my Jewish friends!
Ramadan Mubarak to all my muslim friends!

Masood.


----------



## cherine

*May this year bring peace and blessings to the whole world *
*Shana Tova *


----------

